
The Fundamental Problem of Philosophy: Its Point [pdf] - lainon
https://philpapers.org/archive/PERTFP.pdf
======
basicplus2
Philosophy is incredibly important for doing science..

a different philisophical point of view will drastically change your
understanding and acceptance of the the most fundamental building blocks of
science, upon which ALL higher levels of science is built.

Things so basic and essential and entrenched, that they are completely
overlooked.

Now for an example...

------
dmfdmf
cf.;Philosophy: Who Needs It. By Ayn Rand.
[http://fare.tunes.org/liberty/library/pwni.html](http://fare.tunes.org/liberty/library/pwni.html)

tldr: Everyone needs a rational philosophy.

